# Seasol And Power Feed



## cam89brewer (9/10/11)

Hi,
My hops have been in for a month or so and are growing steadily with the use of seasol but i was wondering if anyone has used powerfeed and whether it is actually benificial for hops and if not what is?
Thanks 
Cameron


----------



## kelbygreen (9/10/11)

I use them both together. Does it help? Not sure I got to learn to water them first lol.


----------



## jyo (9/10/11)

The powerfeed really gives them a good boost. Seasol is more of a soil and plant conditioner, so you need to give your plants an actual 'feed' via aged manure, organic liquid fertiliser, or preferably, both.


----------



## edschache (9/10/11)

from memory powerfeed is high in nitrogen which will help encrouage growth of leaves and stems. In most plants (I have no experience yet with hops) too much nitrogen when the plant is ready to flower will reduce the flowering and just encourage more lanky growth. When you want flowers/fruit you normally hit plants up with pot ash (or literally ash from a fire if you have one).

EDIT: the other thing high in nitrogen is grain husks. I assume it's still there after a mash. If you compost your grain the compost should be good for the hops.

Hope that helps (and actually applies to hops). Hoping (or hopping) to grow my own hops at some stage just for fun.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## domix (9/10/11)

As pointed out, Seasol is a conditioner or tonic. Not a supply of food. It generally helps thicken cell walls and promote root growth. Ideal for transplanted or newly potted plants. Also helps with "toughening" the plant against sun stress and water loss.
Powerfeed is very good, but I reckon the best results as far as growth is concerned is with home-made compost.
I haven't grown hops, so this is just general results from common plants.

Edit - Just checked, and potash is recommended during the flowering stage. A complete fertilizer high in nitrogen (like Powerfeed) will help with vigorous growth until then.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/10/11)

Get yourself a bag of manure, chicken is best. Top dress around your plant. Soak a few handfuls in a bucket of water and give to your plants. Much cheaper and just as good. :huh:


----------

